# NVIDIA to Launch GeForce GTX 690 Before May 5



## btarunr (Apr 19, 2012)

It turns out that the cryptic picture posted on NVIDIA GeForce Facebook page indeed is a teaser for NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690, a dual-GPU graphics card based on two GK104 GPUs. Several independent sources told SweClockers that NVIDIA is preparing to launch this SKU "in the week beginning April 30," i.e., no later than May 5. It is quite possible that NVIDIA launches it on the 30th, to share the limelight with Intel's new 3rd Generation Core "Ivy Bridge" processors, which will be released to market on the 29th. The card will feature a total of 3072 CUDA cores, and 4 GB of GDDR5 memory. We haven't heard much about its competitor, the Radeon HD 7990. 





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 19, 2012)

Shit just got real.

I wonder about the price.


----------



## Oberon (Apr 19, 2012)

Someone should inform NVIDIA that half of "no availability" is still "no availability", which is just what you'll get by slapping two largely unavailable chips on one board.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 19, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Shit just got real.
> 
> I wonder about the price.



$999. No sauce.


----------



## radrok (Apr 19, 2012)

Nv apparently launching its dual GPU part before AMD? Wow I clearly didn't expect this.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 19, 2012)

How exactly are they going to launch the dual GPU 680 when they can't even keep the single GPU stocked?

I smell a paper launch.


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 19, 2012)

hmm i wonder what kind of cooling solution they will use whether it will be a blower fan or normal fan?


----------



## Shihab (Apr 19, 2012)

radrok said:


> Nv apparently launching its dual GPU part before AMD? Wow I clearly didn't expect this.



Getting cocky because of the GK107, probably.


----------



## hhumas (Apr 19, 2012)

i was waiting for it


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 19, 2012)

2nd mortgage for a card that will be a doorstop in the next 3 years?


----------



## mtosev (Apr 19, 2012)

I approve. Let's just hope that the price will be 650EUR or less


----------



## Kreij (Apr 19, 2012)

I wonder if W1zz has one yet.


----------



## mtosev (Apr 19, 2012)

nvidia won't send him a gtx 690 as he already burned a gtx 590


----------



## Mistral (Apr 19, 2012)

In about two weeks, eh? 

And when can we expect them actually available? Some stock of 680s might be nice too, for those who want one...


----------



## Steevo (Apr 19, 2012)

If they can't keep 680's in stock can we say this is a paper launch?


Or are they binning 680 chips and the ones that don't meet that spec will be used for this card?


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 19, 2012)

So nVidia is going the other way round on what they said they would do(launch lower end Keplers first and then slowly go to top end of the spectrum). Anyways its a great news as this is going to put a whole lot of pressure on guys at AMD to try to make their 7990 outperform GTX690. Already GTX 680 is faster and more power efficient than the 7970.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 19, 2012)

sweeeeet


----------



## illli (Apr 19, 2012)

seems kind of odd considering they hardly have any stock of 680s, and when there is they get sold out in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## blibba (Apr 19, 2012)

radrok said:


> Nv apparently launching its dual GPU part before AMD? Wow I clearly didn't expect this.



Clearly.



Steevo said:


> If they can't keep 680's in stock can we say this is a paper launch?



Availability might not be an issue.

Firstly, GTX680 availability isn't much of an issue in much of the world. I just checked my favourite site in the UK, and it has about 50 in stock (although some more desirable brands are admittedly sold out). It seems that some of the issue is simply mis-distribution.

Secondly, they may well be stockpiling GK104s for this part. This would explain some of the lack of availability, too.

Thirdly, this product will be very expensive. They're not going to sell loads, at least at first. Even with two GK104s on board, it's not going to be a major hit to GK104 demand.

Fourthly, perhaps Nvidia reckon that production's going to ramp up pretty soon.

On the other hand, maybe this is just an "inb4" launch to snub the 7990 from ever holding the "world's fastest" crown. My point is that we shouldn't jump to conclusions, even when they seem pretty likely to be true.



Steevo said:


> Or are they binning 680 chips and the ones that don't meet that spec will be used for this card?



I'd expect this card to get the best available chips because of the strict thermal requirements. Higher binned chips don't just clock higher, they do it on less power.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Apr 19, 2012)

blibba said:


> Firstly, GTX680 availability isn't much of an issue in much of the world. I just checked my favourite site in the UK, and it has about 50 in stock (although some more desirable brands are admittedly sold out). It seems that some of the issue is simply mis-distribution.



Or higher demand in the US. Anyway I think they launch first because they are pretty sure
that AMD can't come up with a better dual card based on what they have right now than a dual fully functional GK104 part. On the other hand, where the hell is the GTX670 Ti or non Ti. They need at least two cards around 300$ since there's nothing there to compete with the 7950 and the 7870.


----------



## blibba (Apr 19, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Or higher demand in the US.



Well if they failed to account for higher demand per head in the U.S. than Europe, that counts as mis-distribution in my books. Unless you mean higher than expected demand.



Crap Daddy said:


> Anyway I think they launch first because they are pretty sure
> that AMD can't come up with a better dual card based on what they have right now than a dual fully functional GK104 part. On the other hand, where the hell is the GTX670 Ti or non Ti. They need at least two cards around 300$ since there's nothing there to compete with the 7950 and the 7870.



Given that GTX580 production only just finished, part of me thinks that the lack of lower end GeForce parts is no accident. They want to clear 40nm inventories first.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 19, 2012)

how are they going to do that, if they can't even keep GTX680s on the shelf? Seeing how the GTX690 will use the same GK104 chips.


----------



## Benetanegia (Apr 19, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> On the other hand, where the hell is the GTX670 Ti or non Ti.



IMO they are not releasing the GTX670 yet because they are selling GTX680 like hotcakes and yields are much better than what "people" have said. If yields were any bad, they would have shitloads of GTX670 Ti laying around and considering that demand is high they would have taken every opportunity to sell them at a good price (for them) before AMD reacted with a price cut. A $450 GTX670 Ti would have sold really really well too.


----------



## blibba (Apr 19, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> how are they going to do that, if they can't even keep GTX680s on the shelf? Seeing how the GTX690 will use the same GK104 chips.



-



blibba said:


> Availability might not be an issue.
> 
> Firstly, GTX680 availability isn't much of an issue in much of the world. I just checked my favourite site in the UK, and it has about 50 in stock (although some more desirable brands are admittedly sold out). It seems that some of the issue is simply mis-distribution.
> 
> ...


----------



## N3M3515 (Apr 19, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> how are they going to do that, if they can't even keep GTX680s on the shelf? Seeing how the GTX690 will use the same GK104 chips.



My exact thoughts.



blibba said:


> Availability might not be an issue.
> 
> Firstly, GTX680 availability isn't much of an issue in much of the world. I just checked my favourite site in the UK, and it has about 50 in stock (although some more desirable brands are admittedly sold out). It seems that some of the issue is simply mis-distribution.
> 
> ...



I'm thinking paper launch.


----------



## NHKS (Apr 19, 2012)

if one orients the nV logo right side up, then its like this... 
not sure it the teaser shows the front end of the card or somewhere in the middle...







also, screws seem exposed.. maybe part of the shroud is removed intentionally?


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 19, 2012)

It reminds me of the Gainward


----------



## Benetanegia (Apr 19, 2012)

Personally I still think that the GTX680 has far better availability than most people think, it's just being sold faster than what can be supplied. 

I have no scientific or definite way of knowing that but I've been noticing this: the total number of reviews made for the HD7970 in Newegg is 352 and the GTX680 has 190. I don't think one card has a larger percentage of cards reviewed than the other, I think the pecentage of users that rate their card is the same for both brands, so that IMO is a non-completely-trivial guidance of the relative number of cards sold, and that more or less half as many GTX680's have been sold compared to HD7970. Considering the HD7970 has been selling for 3 more months, even if it's not a fact, I think the numbers are something to think about.


----------



## Shihab (Apr 19, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> how are they going to do that, if they can't even keep GTX680s on the shelf? Seeing how the GTX690 will use the same GK104 chips.



Maybe they've found another foundry that can supply extra wafers ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 19, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Shit just got real.
> 
> I wonder about the price.



If you have to wonder, you probably can't afford it.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Apr 19, 2012)

paper launch 100% sure.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 19, 2012)

This means no more GTX 685


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 19, 2012)

blibba said:


> Well if they failed to account for higher demand per head in the U.S. than Europe, that counts as mis-distribution in my books. Unless you mean higher than expected demand.



Mis-distribution? Certainly! You taking Europe as a 1 solid thing? Don't do that. Why?
Well, /me being in Europe. And I also tried to get two of GTX680s, yet in my country _distributors only got their first pieces last week_. And only in extremely small quantities. Using  some connections, last week, I could have got myself put on a "waiting list" for those cards. Here, the demand from retailers was extreme. And not to mention, at that time, one GTX680 here being $660-$700 (depending on the brand; was calculated with the exchange rate which was on that very day). I decided to wait a little /____/
TL;DR - In Europe, supply varies greatly, depending on the region.


----------



## a_ump (Apr 19, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> This means no more GTX 685



But it definitely doesn't mean no HD 7975.  Avg HD 7970 overclock w/air on hwbot is 1203/1708(core/mem), 3895 submissions. I feel its quite possible for them to release a 7975 at 1080/1500(925/1375 default). Manufacturing has to of improved to have a revision with better stability. At least i would think


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 19, 2012)

NHKS said:


> if one orients the nV logo right side up, then its like this...
> not sure it the teaser shows the front end of the card or somewhere in the middle...
> 
> also, screws seem exposed.. maybe part of the shroud is removed intentionally?


Are those two Alienware logos? Please tell me I am wrong


----------



## D007 (Apr 19, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> If you have to wonder, you probably can't afford it.



Not very nice Newt. 

However..lol...
Finally looks like upgrade time is coming again. I always try to skip a generation. Still running my 5850. It's still kicking AZZ too. I had no reason to upgrade..  overclocking/overvolting..lol


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 19, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I wonder if W1zz has one yet.



no i don't. haven't heard anything on new products from nvidia since kepler launch


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 19, 2012)

btarunr said:


> $999. No sauce.




for that price you should have non reference board, nice cooler and some oc
but i guess thats ok since its for enthusiast market


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 19, 2012)

btarunr said:


> $999. No sauce.



Hell more like Lame Ass Sauce, Sorry your not paying for 2 PCBs with 1 chip on them each.


so 110 is the next gen of GPUs and 104 is the current gen. Makes sense.

IDK if AMD or NV will have product refreshes


----------



## KainXS (Apr 19, 2012)

well considering a theoretical 7990 would be at least 850 dollars 
would I pay 999 for a 690, . . . . . nope

would i pay 850 for a 7990 . . . . . nope

whether its AMD or Nvidia I seem to stop caring after 700 bucks


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 19, 2012)

KainXS said:


> well considering a theoretical 7990 would be at least 850 dollars
> would I pay 999 for a 690, . . . . . nope
> 
> would i pay 850 for a 7990 . . . . . nope
> ...



I agree with you on that, 400 For a videocard or CPU is the max I will pay.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Apr 19, 2012)

blibba said:


> Secondly, they may well be stockpiling GK104s for this part. This would explain some of the lack of availability, too.
> 
> Thirdly, this product will be very expensive. They're not going to sell loads, at least at first. Even with two GK104s on board, it's not going to be a major hit to GK104 demand.



Why are they stockpiling if they are not going to sell loads ?


----------



## HumanSmoke (Apr 19, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> Personally I still think that the GTX680 has far better availability than most people think, it's just being sold faster than what can be supplied...


I'd agree with the premise. Everyone that I know of that really wanted the card(s) has managed to source it whether by retail/etail or through scalpers eBay (who generally have multiple sellers each with multiple cards to sell).
I live in New Zealand -basically the last stop on your way to Antarctica- and if you're prepared to pay the _new tax_ and the extortionate 15% goods and services tax, you can walk into any of the larger electronics outlets and pick up the card ( such as the vanilla EVGA)


----------



## blibba (Apr 19, 2012)

hardcore_gamer said:


> Why are they stockpiling if they are not going to sell loads ?



If they won't be selling loads, they won't be stockpiling loads. Simple.

That said, both of those were just possible reasons to doubt the prevailing logic of "this card for sure will be totally unavailable" - I didn't mean them necessarily to be taken in combination.


----------



## RevengE (Apr 19, 2012)

I can't wait to see this card. If it's $1,000.00 My heart will be broken. I'm too poor for that.


----------



## Casecutter (Apr 19, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> no i don't. haven't heard anything on new products from nvidia since kepler launch


Ok that says a bunch!  

While in the USA I don't believe there's been any GTX680's sold since the few that sold-out in just hours after release.  Someone’s high if they think Nvidia has given everything to EU and short changed North America.  There no significant number over there... there's none here! Now Nvidia tells you they've enough to put *two* on one PCB for grand, and there are guys here diluted enough to think Nvidia will stock shelves with a dual card first. 

I think is that Nvidia went with TSMC 28Nm HP HkMG process and now they have big problems!  AMD went with the traditional 28Nm LP process and while had same initial issues with 28Nm production since after the Chinese New Year AMD has been getting good Tahiti parts and on track for now for Pitcairn.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Apr 20, 2012)

Casecutter said:


> While in the USA I don't believe there's been any GTX680's sold since the few that sold-out in just hours after release.  Someone’s high if they think Nvidia has given everything to EU and short changed North America



Your premise is that no GTX 680 has been sold in the U.S. since launch day and that EU can't be any better ? Someone's high alright.
[Random timestamped U.S.forum member post]

I'd say that demand in the U.S. exceeds availability by a fair margin since most people on forums seem to be getting theirs via Newegg and EVGA (as examples) via incoming stock notifications. My take is that stock is minimal (rather than your zero) and because of slow allocation of GPU's, Nvidia have given their blessing for non reference vendor boards from the start in order to keep the channel supplied in a more timely manner.

I'm going to guess that your argument is that "Auto Notify" means no stock, and stock on the shelves means the card isn't selling well- well here's a selection to help with the second half of the argument:
Palit (reference) board at Scan -in stock
Gainward (reference) board at Scan- in stock
Gainward Phantom at Scan -in stock
PoV watercooled at Scan - in stock
Gigabyte (reference) board at OCUK - in stock
KFA2 (Galaxy) reference board at OCUK- in stock
Gainward (reference) board at OCUK -in stock
PoV watercooled at OCUK -in stock
OCUK branded ref. board at OCUK -in stock
MSI OC TF at OCUK -in stock
Gainward OC at OCUK in stock
Gainward Phantom at OCUK in stock

So it would seem that _if you are correct_ and the U.S. is better/equally served in relation to the EU there must be sales in the U.S. since obviously the links are showing cards that have been released after the initial launch ( Phantom, TwinFrozr, PoV/TGT)

I would assume that if any of the links move from "in stock" to "pre-order" that sales are being made...so either your assumption that the U.S. stock situation is no worse than the EU's is false, or your assumption that there have been no sales other than those of launch day is


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 20, 2012)

is what? Kindly Inform us if you can please because what Wizzard is saying is pretty truthful


----------



## OneCool (Apr 20, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> no i don't. haven't heard anything on new products from nvidia since kepler launch




How about the 7990?


----------



## RevengE (Apr 20, 2012)

Can you buy a Gainward card and have them ship to the US? I have never seen one over here for sale.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 20, 2012)

nVidia president: "okay everyone! heres the 690! we only have a dozen or so... and theyve been sold, but weve launched them!"

vice president: *quietly* "nice." *bumps it*

Seriously though theres plenty of 680s for sale down here in Australia, of all places


----------



## RevengE (Apr 20, 2012)

I always wait to buy a new card anyways. Actually, my GTX 480 does everything at Max res still. Ill wait until it blows up before I buy a new series.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Apr 20, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> *is what?* Kindly Inform us if you can please because what Wizzard is saying is pretty truthful


Having trouble with the English language ?


			
				Me]so [B][U][COLOR="Red said:
			
		

> either[/COLOR][/U][/B] your assumption that the U.S. stock situation is no worse than the EU's *is false*, or your assumption that there have been no sales other than those of launch day *is* (false)



Not sure what Wizzard has to do with my statement tbh :shadedshu ,so...
1.Please point me towards Wizz's post/article saying that there has been no GTX 680 sales since launch day, *or*
2.Please point me towards Wizz's post/article saying that the U.S. is receiving less GTX 680 stock on a per capita basis than the EU.



Yo_Wattup said:


> nVidia president: "okay everyone! heres the 690! we only have a dozen or so... and theyve been sold, but weve launched them!"


That's pretty much the scenario with duallie's in general. Drip feed enough into the channel to claim a current flagship SKU*, without having to incur a lower profit margin (against two single GPU cards), or have to worry about extra expense in binning GPU's especially for a dual card. You ever see excess stock of GTX 590, HD 6990 ? The HD 5970 wasn't exactly plentiful during it's production run either. A good indicator is how many AIB's actually release (and keep stocked) a dual card in the channel.
* As a current SKU it warrants inclusion in any graphics card review comparison/roundup. An exercise in ongoing PR for minimal expenditure.


Yo_Wattup said:


> Seriously though theres plenty of 680s for sale down here in Australia, of all places


Yeah, no real shortage here in the Shaky Isles either- tho' GST takes the fun out of frivolous component buying.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 20, 2012)

Read the last part of your message here dipstick.



> I would assume that if any of the links move from "in stock" to "pre-order" that sales are being made...so either your assumption that the U.S. stock situation is no worse than the EU's is false, or your assumption that there have been no sales other than those of launch day is



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2606904&postcount=47


You say I have trouble with English?  Go back to school kid 



HumanSmoke said:


> Having trouble with the English language ?
> 
> 
> Not sure what Wizzard has to do with my statement tbh :shadedshu ,so...
> ...


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 20, 2012)

The teaser shows the back cover.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Apr 20, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Read the last part of your message here dipstick.


You seem to suffering from a deep seated form of brain disease. How about you get your caregiver to read and explain the link: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2606904&postcount=47 you're having trouble parsing. It's fine, I'll wait.....
Three points made:
*1*


			
				Me said:
			
		

> I would assume that if any of the links move from "in stock" to "pre-order" that sales are being made


Common sense ?
*2*


			
				Me said:
			
		

> so either your assumption that the U.S. stock situation is no worse than the EU's is false...


...as counterpoint (along with the links to in stock GTX 680's) to:


			
				Casecutter said:
			
		

> Someone’s high if they think Nvidia has given everything to EU and short changed North America


*3*
Link to senior forum member who got his cards after launch and his initial order was unable to be fulfilled, and:


			
				Me said:
			
		

> ...or your assumption that there have been no sales other than those of launch day is


...in counterpoint to:


			
				Casecutter said:
			
		

> While in the USA I don't believe there's been any GTX680's sold since the few that sold-out in just hours after release


Now we have the remedial comprehension section of the post out of the way...
Where are the post(s) supposedly made by Wizzard (as asserted by you) that directly contradict points *1*, *2* and *3*, or has alzheimers (see below) robbed you of the power to post links ?


eidairaman1 said:


> You say I have trouble with English?


Not just English, but comprehension also.


eidairaman1 said:


> Go back to school kid


Haven't been called kid for twenty years or more, unless you count some septuagenarian alzheimers sufferers from the local veterans centre.

Another forumtard who's afflicted by the "post count equates to intelligence/seniority" delusion I'm guessing. "_Stationed in Florida_" ? Which clothes store window ? (/thats for the dipstick crack)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 20, 2012)

just how many FPS do you need to play console ports?


----------



## Nihilus (Apr 20, 2012)

Sit down Rhino, we have a good old fashioned flame war on our hands.


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 20, 2012)

Now I know why we still have lots of GTX 680's in-stock in Australia, bloody high prices! If anyone needs a 680 from overseas, you're welcome to buy our ones. Just expect to pay ~$700AUD. 

Looking forward for the dual-gpu Nvidia card and we will see how AMD will react.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 20, 2012)

I think we are all going to be dissapointed when it is a GTX670.


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 20, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> I think we are all going to be dissapointed when it is a GTX670.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120419/snip.png



Coudln't have said it better myself. I knew that the GTX 680 was going to be epic, but what about the GTX 670, that's the question. Will it be on par with the 7870 or a 7850? If the 690 is better that the 7990, somebody is going to shit bricks...


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 20, 2012)

OneCool said:


> How about the 7990?



no word from amd on that either


----------



## laszlo (Apr 20, 2012)

i can't afford one not 2 lol so that is


----------



## Casecutter (Apr 20, 2012)

HumanSmoke said:


> Where are the post(s) supposedly made by Wizzard (as asserted by you)


About 9 posts prior to mine...  



HumanSmoke said:


> Link to senior forum member who got his cards after launch and his initial order was unable to be fulfilled, and:


You mean LNCPapa? He posted a picture of his two upon getting them, Mar 26, 2012. Yes Egg had fluctuating supplies after the March 22nd release, and after much frustration appears he ordered between the 23-24th!

Thanks for backing my comment, though I said "sold-out in just hours after release" I suppose 48-72 hours where days, however that appears only after camping out on Newegg did his persistence bears fruit, while let's remember lots of other did that and came away with... nada, and still today wait for Email from Egg indicating they have stock.  Again once those original Nvidia controlled reference boards got through the channel it was over here in the USA.  If Nvidia and AIB are moving product in the EU good for those folks, but in my world it’s still just vaporware!


----------



## HumanSmoke (Apr 20, 2012)

Casecutter said:


> Thanks for backing my comment, though I said "sold-out in just hours after release" I suppose 48-72 hours where days


Well, technically I suppose 648 hours after launch is still "hours" (unless you class forum members at various hw sites liars) so, technically you're right and always will be so long as days/weeks/months can be expressed as hours....._technically_
[Random forum thread] 


Casecutter said:


> Again once those original Nvidia controlled reference boards got through the channel it was over here in the USA.


I believe the comment I was disputing wasn't "those original Nvidia controlled reference boards", it was:


Casecutter said:


> While in the USA I don't believe there's been *any GTX680's *sold since the few that sold-out in just hours after release.


The original premise you made is an absolute, the new position is conditional...Working on the assumption that it's harder to hit a moving target ? 

To reiterate:
No one is disputing that supply is very constrained. What I am disputing is that GTX 680 supply in the U.S. is zero (your original assertion- and the assertion I replied to)

Your second assertion was that the EU was no better served in supply than the U.S. 
The fact that stock is available in the EU (as I showed earlier) -as is it in many other countries-mine included- obviously means that either:
1. Pricing or other economic factors are playing a role in keeping these cards on the shelves in countries not called the U.S.A. (unlikely given the amount of people posting their new cards), or
2. Demand in the U.S. exceeds that of other countries, or
3. Your assumption is wrong and the rest of the world is being better supplied than the U.S.

Which is the most likely scenario ? Do you see a fourth option ?


----------



## Casecutter (Apr 20, 2012)

HumanSmoke said:


> 648 hours


What do you mean the posts indicates the picture was add March 26th, how are you figuring 27 days?

Oh your argument is just over semantics, fine you win!  

#4 - Nvidia went with TSMC 28Nm HkMG process and its' killing them.


----------



## MicroUnC (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi There... My name is GTX 690   






Source: http://www.inpai.com.cn/doc/hard/171400.htm


----------



## radrok (Apr 21, 2012)

It seems a big puppy, let's hope Nvidia doesn't screw up with VRM and/or fixed voltage ceiling.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Apr 21, 2012)

Casecutter said:


> What do you mean the posts indicates the picture was add March 26th, how are you figuring 27 days?









Casecutter said:


> Oh your argument is just over semantics


Nope -although at this point I suspect you're more about obfuscation and trolling than making an argument...


Casecutter said:


> While in the USA I don't believe there's been any GTX680's sold since the few that sold-out in just hours after release


...so the options are:
Believe the random internet guy, or...
Believe the interwebs tech forums, verified ownership reviews for cards that have only recently been added to the channel (such as this, and this), and note supply on the shelves in the three countries I checked -namely the UK, NZ and Aus...given that you say that the rest of the world is no better served with GTX 680 stock than the U.S.

So if I'm looking for a reliable indicator is it random internet guy or an annotated collection of multiple verifiable sources ?


Casecutter said:


> fine you win!


It's not about "winning", it's about asserting a proposition and backing that proposition with proof. It's about imparting information. If you see posting on a forum as a competition then I can see why you just keep dancing around.


----------



## NHKS (Apr 23, 2012)

Gift from nV, received by HH.. so this means?!..


----------



## btarunr (Apr 23, 2012)

NHKS said:


> Gift from nV, received by HH.. so this means?!..
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/mEGDc.jpg



For use in case of zombies or....angry moms. They'll probably bundle that with GTX 690 for their SeriousGamers™.


----------



## N3M3515 (Apr 23, 2012)

HumanSmoke said:


> To reiterate:
> No one is disputing that supply is very constrained. What I am disputing is that GTX 680 supply in the U.S. is zero (your original assertion- and the assertion I replied to)
> 
> Your second assertion was that the EU was no better served in supply than the U.S.
> ...



Hi, i'm going with a combiantion of higher demand in the U.S., with low supply.
While supply is not zero, it's pretty close to that.
Newegg
NCIX
TigerDirect -- 1 card at $623 (low supply or high demand? maybe both)
Amazon -- 3 vendors with ultra low supply. Price: $680 (only a hardcore nvi fan will buy at that price)


----------



## Casecutter (Apr 26, 2012)

HumanSmoke said:


> Your premise is that no GTX 680 has been sold in the U.S. since launch day and that EU can't be any better ? Someone's high alright.
> [Random timestamped U.S.forum member post]


 We'll not sure were you grabbed the screen shot because when I click you link above that you provided it takes me to a totally different looking page in some TechSpot.com page, not anything like that black background and and red breaks.  That must be why there's a diconnect? 

http://www.techspot.com/community/t...ance-crown-with-geforce-gtx-680.178995/page-3

I'm not here to figure it out!


----------

